# Looking to trade....



## RB26_not_R26B (Nov 21, 2002)

Not sure if this is the right forum anymore... Used to be all GT-Rs and Skylines... BUT here goes:

I have a 1966 Mustang 289CID notch-back that I'm looking to trade for something else. Just lost interest in it I'm afraid.... So I figured I'd post here as well as other forums to see if anyone might be interested in a trade.

Now I know the new GTR is 80K+ and an R34 wouldn't be far behind and as this is no Shelby I'm not even going to entertain those thoughts. However, the R32's are coming up on being 17yrs old at the youngest and I was wondering if anyone with an R32 GTR would be interested in owning a classic Mustang with a V8? 

The car has tons of potential and parts/mods for it are, relatively, cheap compared to the Subaru or other Import parts markets so wouldn't take much to turn it into one hell of a show car or drag car or even a vintage Trans/AM coupe.

I will be posting photos as soon as I get some taken. If you have any questions or if you are interested please let me know.

Also, I might be willing to consider something other than a GTR/Skyline... JDM or EDM Impreza, Integra Type-R (JDM), S15..... even a Stagea... But my primary reason for being here is to see if anyone with an R32 GTR might be interested in brokering a trade.


Thanks!


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

well considering that an R32GTR in the USA market is worth close to 30-40k and an older mustang is only worth like 20k at most... i dont htink anyone is gonna jump on your trade...

also since the R32 is not even yet legal for import into the USA you could end up with a car you cant even drive...

i think your best bet would be to finish your mustang get it show quality and sell it for some good coin... then in like 4-5yrs buy a GTR32 from canada and enjoy it legally


----------

